

Due to a programming error, the results of the 2012 DV lottery were rescinded - troels
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversity_Immigrant_Visa#2012_results_rescinded

======
pixelbeat
Why do people program this stuff themselves?

    
    
        shuf -n22000 < list.all | sort > list.lucky
    

See also [http://www.robweir.com/blog/2010/02/microsoft-random-
browser...](http://www.robweir.com/blog/2010/02/microsoft-random-browser-
ballot.html)

------
Alienz
I am interested to know why they have the problem only this year? They are not
using the same algorithm before? Or they just discovered the problem now but
can't do anything to the previous lottery winners?

~~~
troels
One article says that it was a new program. Apparently they chose to rewrite
it, for some reason.

I wonder what the bug was though - They mention that 90% of those selected are
from the first two days of registration.

